# It's about time



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I got some time and thought I could post a few pic's of our living room. Someday I hope to have a separate space. It's not perfect setup but what do you want out of a living room.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I bet you get massive sound out of that system. Are those RS400 surrounds? If so, how do you like 'em? What do you do about the light coming through the window behind the TV?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Mains- Klipsch rf 63 center- rc 64 surround and rear surround rs 62. It gets plenty loud, I turn it up when I want my parents to leave. :innocent: I have a darker curtain to hang up over the slider but we are waiting to get it replaced before hassling with it. Our tv is a Samsung F 8500 and it's usually bright enough to watch as the wife doesn't care that much and I'm not home till later in the day. I guess I've gotten use to it. It would be nice to have a dedicated space someday.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was looking at some Klipsch surrounds previously. I *thought* they were RS400, which is why I asked about that (should have just checked your system page :doh: ). Unfortunately I wasn't able to listen to them, which was a disappointment, so I didn't go that route. The majority of us still don't have fully dedicated theatres. No biggie. It's still fun to have a great system in whatever room you have. You've got a great system for any space.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I like your room how are the Kef's? I almost bought a used pair but I'm OCD about matching things.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks. The Qs are good. We've only used them for home theatre, not music, though. My only complaint is that they don't shine at low volume, which only matters when the baby is sleeping (tends to be a lot of the time, though, lol). At low volume some of the clarity is lost, but at "Normal" volume and up they're very good.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I learned the hard way that crawlers and toddlers can quickly do undesirable things to music components when an adult turns away for a couple of minutes.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

MikeBiker said:


> I learned the hard way that crawlers and toddlers can quickly do undesirable things to music components when an adult turns away for a couple of minutes.


I definitely hear that! I'm more worried about the undesirable things that can be done to crawlers and toddlers by the equipment, though.


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

I am a big fan of decent living room HT setups. It brings so many variables into play, especially with kids, that it is a big accomplishment to pull it off. And it looks like you certainly pulled it off. Looks great mate!


----------

